# Help......emergency



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a friend thats having trouble with a does first kidding, she called me because I do know a little more than her but is there anyone who will call her and help her please......


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom is on the phone right now, but what is the problem?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

What is the problem?


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*emergency*

First kidding and she said the doe has been in labor all day......I haven't had any kids so I was lost as what to tell her......She is in tears, Stacey called her and is trying to help her, Thanks so much


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry she is going through this. I am sure Stacey has given her great advice.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Just looking for an update...........Was Stacey able to help? How are things over there?

CJ


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Isn't Stacy so helpful?She helped me a lot with my doe.How's everything going with the doe?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, do you want to give us a update? Did everything go well? ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she was afraid the doe was in to much distress so I suggested she wash up good and try going in.

She called me back and said she could get pretty far in but there was no baby stuck.

I told her the doe was getting really close but to get a good nights rest and update me in the morning.

I havent heard a thing yet this morning, I have to go to work here in an hour but she also has my cell number.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:stars: Yea Stacey :stars: 
If Stacey can not be reached, she can call me. I am at work, but I run the office. 
719-440-1623.

Stacey, I assume that you are feeling better? I sure hope so I know you were really under the weather.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cough is still a killer but I am functioning much better - thanks for asking.

I even got some clothes put away last night! I was so proud of myself!!!! I have felt like doing NOTHING for over a week.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I glad you're better,Stacey. I've read about an awful virus going around out east- yuk.


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*RE: Help*

Hi ya'll we talked this morning and she said things were still rolling along and she would update and call Stacey as things progressed. I really want to thank ya'll, She was so distraught when she called me, her first kidding . She thought It would happen kinda of fast I think. So hopefully all will go well. I love you guys so nice to help newbies. God sure will bless ya'll.....

Leslie


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you are feeling better Stacy.Hope eveything worked out o.k. with the doe.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you were able to help Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I got a call saying the doe was droolling out her mouth and has a nasal discharge.

I recomended she call the vet, as this is out of my league


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

When she said drooling is it like literally drooling or is a foamy cud? If its a foamy cud then that is not a problem, just baking soda helps. If its drooling then she should call the vet. What color is the nasal discharge, did she say?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

drooling enough to soak a towl in a short period of time.

no she didn't say how the nasal discharge was.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Did she say if she had any other symptoms like loss of control in the limbs or starry eyed appearance? Tremors? Is she weak?

I think I may have read that sometimes does who are experiencing milk fever can have drooling but I'll have to double check.


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*RE: Help*

Yes she called me and asked me to come help her take the kids.......I said no way, she is a sweet girl but she is still young and bless her heart can barely take care of her self......I told her to call the vet also, that if she tried to take the kids she would more than likely loose them all. I hope she took our advice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what do you mean by "take the kids" Leslie?


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*RE: Help*

I was under the impression she meant...some type of c-section.......she could see them moving she said. I had to leave to get car repaired and haven't heard anymore......


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh, I hope she does call the vet! I hate for this to be happening to someone so new to kidding.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news?

A lot of times before a doe kids, you can see the kids moving around quite a bit in their stomach. The kids are usually just trying to get into position when they do that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Any word yet? I hope everything is o.k. :?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH NO. I hope this person has some sort of experience. ray: for a good outcome.

Was she not able to go in and help mom?


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

I haven't heard a thing yet.......maybe she will call Stacey.....I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she hasn't called me, I may try calling her in a bit seeings that there has been no communication with her since her last phone call with me


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*RE: Help*

She just called me she couldn't get a vet and the doe died this morning......so sad :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my goodness!! thats terrible. I so wish the vet had come out to see the goat. 

Do you think I should call her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is horrible! Bless her heart.


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*RE: Help*

She is dealing with a sick hubby now...very bad day for her. She was heading to bed...Thanks ya'll.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that  :grouphug:


----------

